# Paint (real, not light-painting!) a 430ex rt iii



## JPAZ (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi all,

Once again I come to forum for some help. Just spent a great weekend with my grandkids. We went to one of those "paint your own" pottery places. While on the floor trying to get a shot of the 15 month old, he reached out his brush and smeared a lovely shade of pink on the flash lens. I did wipe it off the best I could with a damp cloth. Except for a very slight tinge of color in a couple of the "grooves" near the bottom, I got it off. The flash seems to have survived the attack well (and continued to function for the rest of the day), but I'd like to get the last vestiges of color off the lens even though I don't see any effect in my preliminary PP on the images.

Were this a camera lens with a smooth surface, I'd know what to do. My question is what to use? Would lens cleaning fluid harm this plastic? Anyone ever had to deal with this or something like it? 

Ah yes, another adventure! Thanks!!!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 31, 2017)

All PYOP paints are water based. Just use some water with an old toothbrush. Use some paper towel to wick the moist excess out of the grooves.


----------



## reef58 (Jan 31, 2017)

A little soap also?


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks. I'll give the toothbrush a try. 

JPAZ


----------

